# Driftmaster fence and tall resaw guide on sale



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

My friend Tim Lory at Laguna Tools called me the other day and asked if I would post this here for any members that might be interested in getting one of the highest rated fences available for their bandsaws at a slight discount. Hers the excerpt from an e-mail that followed for any memebers here that might be interested again in the finest bandsaw fence out there

Tommy
"I am currently offering the Driftmaster Fence system for the low price of $325 ($70 off retail), and the 8" tall resaw fence upgrade for $119 ($36 off retail). Items may be purchased seperately.

Please feel free to either PM thru the forum with any questions, or contact me direct in office at (800) 234-1976 ext. 9665 to order.

Thanks! Tim

If anyone interested give him a call,Tim's a great guy and I'm glad to see he is back at Laguna,Tommyt


----------

